# For Alex: Racy Red Rocket



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Many thanks again Alex, I think it looks fab, if you want it back you can have it at Â£110 because it's you!










I know my pictures are a joke, please give marks for artistical merit and not technical







!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

PS: it's not black lycra, just blue boxers!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would not have noticed until you mentioned it,now I can see what you are talking about
















Watch looks great though,that is going to stand out in a crowd







Great.


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

hmmmmmm







is that what my other half is doing while I am baking a cake









Not his best boxers either


----------

